# difference between drywall panel brands



## backwaterdogs (Apr 4, 2009)

All,

New to this trade, at least as a part time contractor. but have a question for you all.

I can from time to time buy one brand of sheetrock cheaper and typically dont care...but once in a while you get customer that wants to know the details and specs.

From what I have learned Sheetrock and Toughrock are pretty much the same.

Anyone know the differences...is one better than the other?

thanks.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

backwaterdogs said:


> All,
> 
> New to this trade, at least as a part time contractor. but have a question for you all.
> 
> ...


Sheetrock is the brand name for the gypsom board the u.s.g. has the rights to put on their product. That is the best as far I'm concerned. Toughrock is cheap and the paperback isn't glued very well and the board crumbles easier.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

U.S.G. = Original like he said ^
other brands are more or less the generic. Some have better things about them, other do not.


----------

